# 985 Arrowheads 2019 Lawn Journal



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Good morning or afternoon, depending on where in the good old US of A you are!

I joined mid season last year and made a few post but mostly lurked around like a sponge soaking up knowledge.

I have been in my current home now for 3 years. This will be my 3rd spring but 4th summer since we have moved in. I have sodded 419 from a local sod farm, Simpson SOD who also supplies a lot of the local athletic field and course here in SE LA. Most notably, LSU's tiger stadium in "Death Valley".






Starting out as with any new construction and freshly laid sod lot I had to deal with all the left over debris and trash from the construction process and not being on site when they laid the sod I spent a fair amount of that first summer digging out stakes, concrete, bricks, etc. Just garbage left on the ground and the sod laid directly on top of it.





I ended the summer by adding a privacy fence. As I have few spawn running around. I also took the grass all the way back to the green space and their is a drainage ditch as well. I was only using Fertilome Lawn food plus iron and spreading it with my Scott's Broadcast spreader and was filling in nicely.





I was dealing with some but not a lot of crabgrass and sedge but started in the fall with my Dimension app as well for fall again using Fertilome spreadable products.





During that first fall I had noticed the inadequacies of my back porch as well as the sunlight requirements of my new grass as I had been on a 10,000 sgft centipede plot for the 10 years prior. So we began make patio expansions with pavers to not only give us more outdoor space to get those wet area cleaned up.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Moving on to 2016.........

Oh, I don't think I had mentioned but I had been cutting with a Honda rotary as well and bagging the clippings about once every 1-1.5 weeks.

Moving in to spring I started with my Fertilome Deminsion product for a pre-emergent and still using Fertilome Lawn Food Plus iron as my monthly dose of N but I was calculating and weighing with a luggage scale and a 5 gal bucket by this time as opposed to bag rates to get my 1 lb of N down. I started by adding some curbing to the landscape beds in the front. The contractor who did this at my other house was a vet. as well so I enjoyed throwing him the business and he always gave me great prices per linear foot. "NOLA Curbing" Lacombe, LA.





I also brought the trampoline out of storage for the kids. This has destroyed an area of my lawn now and I can't wait for them to out grow it so I can pitch it and re-sod!

I had irrigation installed and ended renovating the whole system once installed with new pressure regulating head and low volume sprayers as well as adding and removing heads in each zone to get better coverage. I swear even with research and going with reputable companies it amazes me how lazy, cutting corners and cheap some of these people can be. The old adage of wanting something done right is to do it your self remains true!

Just look at this mess of a "manifold"! I guess I didn't take any photos but I dug all this up and redid it in a true fashion with a single inlet main and added a ball cock shut off right before the valves. I also put them all in line per zone and left room if I needed to add another zone later.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Moving on to 2017......

This year brought the biggest changes as I switched to reel mowing. Over the winter I had been looking at reel mowers and finally early in the spring I found a Mclane 25" at a local pawn shop and it looked to be in great shape. I drove over there and dropped the $500 on the Honda engine version and whole new world opened up to me. I had it serviced by the only guy within 2 hours driving and sharpened and off I went.



I was stripping like no one else (and am still stripping like no one else) in my neighborhood of all Bermuda lawn.



We added some more patio and did some lighting in the back. Mostly down lighting but I have 10, par 13 fixtures across the back of my house lighting the patio and back yard.





Was able to enjoy a little 4th of July cook out with my boys while the wife and daughter were out of town on the patio.
Burgers and venison sausage!





I also began using Milo this summer in an attempt to bring some organics into the lawn. I have 4 yards of dirt delivered on the vacant lot next door and began spreading it. A mix of contractors sand and topsoil from a local guy. Mc'Connell's soil Depot in Goodbee, LA. It was fine material. Could have been filtered a little more the topsoil that is. I built a sift from some screening material and old 2x4 laying around and worked great on getting some leveling done but always a work in progress. I stained the fence and went into fall.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

2018.......

An interesting year as I got a greens mower! JD 180C. Bought a HOC gauge from another member here on the TLF and started getting "reel low" Bermuda.





I had some drainage issues to deal with and some shade issues to deal with as well as I worked through the year. Both lots on either side of me saw houses go up which created a lot of the problems as well as throwing a lot of new shade on me and created some shadows and lack of sunlight to make my grass thrive. I planted some Celebration on one side and plan to reno the other side yard here in the next few months of early 2019.





So I had already had gutters on my house and my down spouts went to swale but i put in some french drains and ran some to the front street and back drainage ditch of the property. I also tried to talk to my neighbors but they did not want to know how gutters would make our lives and properties so much better.

I also renovated almost all of the landscaping with new mulch and refreshed some of the annuals and perennial plants.







By the end of the year I was really happy with my progress. I had switched to Pennant magnum for a per-emergent and did a split app in the spring and fall. Was using Solitaire as a spot spray as needed for post emergent as it worked on Crab grass which has not been a problem as well as Sedges without having to use multiple products. I have not done a blanket post emergent app in quite some time. I have also been using Talstar monthly for the whole time to control critters in the grass which has been great. I still see a lot sod web worms but fight the neighbor battle constantly.

Dominating to the left and to the right!





By the end of summer this is what I looked like!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Now for 2019........

Everyone has done such a great job with lighting projects that I wanted to get in on the act as well. As from previous post I had 10 can lights across the back but I also have 7 in the front with a carriage light over my garage.





I would like to add some spotlights to the front on the 3 windmill palms and then 4 spotlights, 2 on either side of the garage to highlight the large wall as well as 2 on either side of the gate and entrance to the front courtyard as well as maybe a few path lights right there as well.

Anyone got any thoughts on this as well? I would like some input on the large bedded area b/w the palms and the exposed window as this area is very dark! Path lights in the bed as well?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Well, I did a little work in the yard today. According to green cast soil temps in my area were in the mid 60's with 5 year averages in or around 60.

So, I went out and put down some granular Dimension and a 1/2# N along with some 2-4D for the weeds I had come up through my fall app of pennant magnum.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

I enjoy reading your posts. They always catch my eye because used to have a 985 area code and my best friend lived on Arrowhead Dr in Slidell.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

M311att said:


> I enjoy reading your posts. They always catch my eye because used to have a 985 area code and my best friend lived on Arrowhead Dr in Slidell.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I gave the lawn a mow earlier this week and brought it down from .9 to .75 and it looks like it is waking up. I would say about 60-70% green up.

I want to maintain that .5-.75 HOC so I gonna get ready for a full scalp/bag and level as much of the back and side yards as possible this weekend.....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Today is the day!

Got the spring scalp started this morning. Kicking off the new year😁

On my way to get a load of sand for a light level. 
Throw down some N with a .5# of GreenTRX


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Look like your off to a great start for 2019....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Feb 26


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

1FASTSS said:


> Look like your off to a great start for 2019....


Thanks!

Scalped at .4 and hope to maintain a .5-.75 HOC this season.

PGR at the ready.......

Wife went ballistic yesterday because there will be sand all over for a few weeks🤯.

Everything went well and we had a light rain last night and supposed to rain for the next few days so it should really help the sand settle.

I just aerated last year so I didn't this year but would have liked to. Just hard to borrow a trailer and the off to the big box and back. Maybe next year.

I want to get that sand down and into my soil profile! Into those pulled core holes.

Put down a half pound of GreenTRX. I have 100# left from last year but really want to try the CarbonX. Waiting for it to be in stock.

I won't be able to cut until after Mar. 15 due to scheduling but should give it some nice time to settle in and make those first cuts nice.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Feb 27

Had some rain last night which surely helped settle some of the sand down and into the canopy.

I was afraid some would wash out onto the walk and street but I only spread it to about 6 inches to the walk and it looks like it is all staying in the lawn!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Feb 28

More rain throughout the night. The ground is just supersaturated.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 1


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Another surprise when I got home last night!

The weight, quality and feel of these lights is amazing! So glad I spent the little extra on the Volt and didn't get the big box brand....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Got home from work and couldn't help myself.

Placed a few lights and used 9v batteries to run them!

Front with the down lights on:


Front with the down lights off:


Garage:


Gate:


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

I have 3 more lights to highlight a few windmill palms in the gardens.

Thinking of some path lights and putting them in the beds to accent a few plants.

Any suggestions? I have a 300 watt transformer as well, so plenty of room to expand.


----------



## dtillman5 (Jul 20, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 3


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Started the install of my landscape lighting.

Volt has some great videos on line to help. Super simple really. I got the 300w transformer without the clamp connectors ($50 less to turn a few screws!) Their G4 LED's were on sale for 30% off until March 4th and total it was better than the just the 10% military discount which is always available. I bought 7 total and a mix of 4ft and 25ft lead wires to up light the sides of my garage and front courtyard entry way gate as well as 3 windmill palms in my beds. I also used the hub connectors for all my connections. I got 4, 17 degree lenses for the house and then 3, 24 degree lenses for the trees.

I got the transformer installed and 5 of the lights before the rain came.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 4


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Finally had a break in the weather to get the other 2 palms up lighted.

This was such an easy to do and great looking project that I am already looking at new additions to the system. Glad I bought the 300v transformer😁


----------



## EvanK (Aug 8, 2018)

Awesome thread to watch unfold! You certainly have a beautiful home and yard. Excellent job on the lighting design! (Are you sure you haven't done it before? :lol: )


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks, finally got everything adjusted and I am very happy with the outcome!

Already planing the back yard additions. I have a windmill palm and a fountain back there as well as some fence lighting.

All of my exterior lighting is also on the Lutron bridge using Caseta wireless switches so I can control from my phone or Alexa!

Here is a photo of the final front for now.....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Added .5# N GreenTRX to the lawn today and mowed at 0.5.

We had a cold snap with lows in the upper 30's this week and I think that might have set me back a little bit in green up after the scalp.

Hoping to be fully green by April 1.

Expecting more rains this week so will probably limit my ability to cut. The ground is super saturated and needs at least 2 days after rain to dry up enough to cut.

Leveling seems to have helped out a lot in the back.

I also got fresh straw in the beds! Couldn't do mulch again. The Mclane seemed to tolerate it more than the JD180.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 12


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Man, that jumped out quick


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 13


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 14


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Trying to keep the same angles for the photos to show the changes.

Back yard certainly looks more green today then yesterday or the days before.

Front is still looking the same.

Today is day 4 since the last mow and I hope to get one in tomorrow. Time and weather permitting.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 15

Awoke to a nice shower!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

By lunch I was able to lay down a few stripes. The sand has really help not only with leveling but also with the drainage. By 1pm I was able to roll most of the yard....


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Good to hear on drainage, I'm hoping it helps when I do mine in may.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Got a full service mow in today.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 19


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 21

Spring has sprung with the weather this past week!













A little slow on the recovery after the early sand level but I think as others have mentioned I would trade the slow recovery early on for the temps and ability to spend my summer in the lawn!

That being said I see more sand in my future :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yard looks great! I think we have the same patio furniture, too.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 25

Got the crawfish boil picked up. A quick mow and trim with my power scissors. Also, a few days ago I put down another 1/2#N using GreenTRX in the back and I had a little Fertilome Lawn Food plus iron that I used up in the front yard.

Aiming for some Talstar blanket app tomorrow and some spot spray the rest of the poa that hasn't been choke out by the Bermuda.

Damn dog tearing up the fence line with the neighbors dog.....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh, this morning before the mow. Always looks good with the dew sitting on it.....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mar 26

Sprayed some Talstar-P


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Quick mow of the front and back only.
Rain and cool front came in this morning.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Let the domination lines begin!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 2

Got a full service mow in.

The power scissor are just a great tool to have!
Edge, blow etc.

Picked a few of the remaining weeds that the Bermuda isn't choking out.

Trimmed my windmill palms.

Working on The side yards but man.....they are killing me trying to get them figured out.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 5 put down 1#/1k of some 46-0-0 for a 1/2#N I have.

Trying to use up all the fert I have in hand and on the CarbonX to come in stock on line.

I am gonna try the 1/2# N every 2 weeks to keep up the rate of 1#N per month for April - Oct.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 7


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 10


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Added a little more sand to select spots in the front and then on the side with my celebration project and the back where I stopped a few months ago.

So I have heavily sanded almost everything except the area behind my fence in the back and my other side yard as I am still trying to decide what I am gonna do over there.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

What do I do with the dog urine spots?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

985arrowhead said:


> What do I do with the dog urine spots?


Get rid of the dog? Urine spots will go away with time. You either have to deal with them or possibly train the dog to go in one area. I just put up with them.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Ral1121 said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> > What do I do with the dog urine spots?
> ...


I know!


----------



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

I don't know if it's worth your time or not but I try to keep a watering can on the back porch and soak the area right after they pee and that seems to help


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

dwills02 said:


> I don't know if it's worth your time or not but I try to keep a watering can on the back porch and soak the area right after they pee and that seems to help


Thanks, funny you say that but that is exactly what I have been doing the last few days. Only problem is my family aren't as excited about the yard as I am and are unreliable at best in doing anything I ask with "their Christmas present 2 years ago".

Need to get the or hoping to get a Rachio3 for Father's Day and have better control of on the sport irrigation throughout the day while watching my security cameras when away from home.

Don't know what else to do but "the solution to pollution is dilution".


----------



## dwills02 (Aug 1, 2018)

Haha i know the pain!! I try to stay on top of it but I always miss several of them. The yard is looking good man!!!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 14


----------



## bermuda_dude (Jun 12, 2018)

I envy the green! Looks amazing!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 15


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 18

Cross cut mowed the front and back.
Put down a 1/4# N with a 1/2# k of 46-0-0.
(I got a 50# bag for $13 dollars last summer)

As excited as I am about the GreenTRX or CarbonX you can't beat that price and at 8 pounds per app to equal 1#N per 1k that is 6 applications in a bag! That is a whole growing season almost! A little more than $2 per application of fert!

Sprigged some of the dog run area. First time sprigging but I hope it goes well!

Also, need to get the other side yard celebration put down.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

That last picture


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> That last picture


Thanks!

That was this afternoon after the rain game through🤗


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 19

So we had some decent rain storms yesterday and most of the afternoon. The yard was looking extra green with the big shot of rain and the 46-0-0 that I have been applying in split apps of 1/4# weekly to give my 1#N per month.

This morning while washing the car my mail lady came by and dropped of my pro plugger. Was really excited about this and in trying to correct the mess my dog has been making running along the fence with the neighbors dog.

I started by putting down a board all Along the bottom so they can't get their noses at each other and they seem to get less and less interested in each other not being able to see one another under the fence.

Then I started pulling plugs from behind my fence. There is a drainage ditch back there that when I moved in and before I had a fence I laid another pallet of 419. It doesn't get quite as much attention as the area inside the fence but is a healthy donor area for the plugs.

I started along the worn areas from the dog along the fence but it was a challenge because I have a run of corrugated pipe from my down spout and my irrigation. Running close to the fence as well.

I ended up placing about 75 plugs or so and then just watered them lightly with a water can. Heavy clay soil so my root system seems to be remaining very shallow in these areas.

Gonna pull a few plugs from the center of the front and back yards to assess this in the more hearty areas as well.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Installed the Rachio controller.

I opted for the gen 2 as it was $200 cheaper and I didn't need some of the options.

I am gonna run their software for a while as I updated all the information such as type, size and flow rate but I am really just a manually waterer with my irrigation and my main reason was for Wi-Fi capability and being able to control the water while I am away from home.

I mounted this in my garage after taking the rain bird down. I moved it from the exterior of my home to inside the garage last year when I re-did my like new system! Changes all my equipment out to pressure regulating heads. Repositioned and added/subtracted head from certain zones etc.

I think I am really gonna like it only issue is the nearest weather station is 16.2 miles away. Close enough I guess but maybe a reason to get my own weather station....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

T-nex/PGR

Put down my first ever application of PGR.

Bought as a split off here late last season.

Applied at .38oz/1k sqft for my hybrid 419 Bermuda grass or approx 11.2ml per 1 gal per 1k sqft. to my front and back yards. Roughly 3000 sqft.

I calibrated my sprayer first, a Chapin 4 gal battery powered sprayer and used a red tee jet nozzle.

It sprayed 1 gal water in about 3 minutes but when I walked it with my stop watch it only put about 1/2 gal in 3 minutes. No big deal I guess since I know I needed 1 gal per 1k sqft I just went back over it until I sprayed the full gallon. Just had to keep taking off the back pack and verifying my level.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Apr 23


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Since I mowed the lawn yesterday with double stripes I went back today at 90 degrees to give a checkerboard pattern but it is so low that you really couldn't see.

Spot sprayed some solitaire on the edges of my property and a few feet into the neighbors hearty stand of weeds hoping to stop the intrusion.....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I think I got a little stunting with the TNex.

I did follow up with a spot herbicide app of solitaire so I don't think that was a factor.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Another yard of sand spread lightly across the front yard and then in low spots in the rear but the majority Is behind my fences or the back of the lot.

PGR is working well. Moved yesterday, a full 7 days since last mow and there was barely any clipping in the bin.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Quick mow! Double wide stripes again.

No inputs recently.

11 days post .38oz PGR app and spot spray of Solitaire post emergent herbicide.

14 days since last 1/4N app for the month.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Finally pulled the trigger and trying the GCF products this year along with PGR if you have been seeing my posts. They arrived late Friday night and I was not able to get to them until this morning.

Carbon X
4.1#/1,000 sqft

Air8 and RGS 
6oz/1000 sqft

Humic12
6oz/1000 sqft

0-0-2 Microgreene
3oz/1000 sqft

Talstar-P
1oz/1000 sqft


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Propiconazole 14.3 @ 2oz per 1000sqft
Chelated Iron front yard


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

A lot of rain over the last 24 but was able to get a mow in with barely any mess.

The greenkeeper app says my PGR app will be up 5/13 and I will say b/w Monday's mow and today there were quite a bit more clippings.

I would say it is a pretty neat tool!

Wife and sons thought it was funny to get me some LCN merch as well.

So here is the lawn porn for today.....







My plugs from a few weeks ago seem to be doing good but not spreading yet.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That is looking really good. Love the double stripes. And LOL @ the signs! Too funny.

What greenskeeper app are you using?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Austinite said:


> That is looking really good. Love the double stripes. And LOL @ the signs! Too funny.
> 
> What greenskeeper app are you using?


You can get the free version, plug in all you fert a, treatments etc. but it gives you anticipated date the product needs to be reapplied.

Haven't learned how to link threads but the PGR thread has a lot of good info.

Thanks for the compliments.

My son says, "dad it looks like the soccer fields"!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Just got in and built my dfw wand.

Completely different feel over the poly standard Chapin wand that came with my sprayer.

Next app of PGR is due in a couple days but it is raining like crazy right now.

Since it is battery powered and rated at 30-40 psi I did not buy a CF valve however after reading some of the Rutgers articles and for calibration simplification I may be adding one.

As well as considering the Chapin 2 boom to spread me out to about 40 inches.

Will make lighter work on my 4300 sqft lawn.

I cut my poly wand and it slipped right into the swivel barb.

Hose, clamp, swivel barb, tape, handle, tape, trigger, (I added tape here) tape, wand, nozzle, filter, quick connect, tip.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Spent a lot of time doing math this morning!

I went out and remeasured every part of my yard and broke them all down and logged into my lawn journal.

For my second attempt at PGR I wanted to have it right and even though I started out with the LCN advice of calling it close I wanted perfection!

Then I entered every area of my course into the greenkeeper app.

Then, I Calibrated my sprayer with my new DFW wand walking 1000sqft. I did this a couple of times to get spacing as well as spray down.

Once I knew how much carrier I needed to spray 1000sqft I made all my calculations and laid down 0.25oz (since I am cutting at or less than 0.5"). My first app was at the tif419, 0.38oz rate and I got quite a bit of yellowing.

I added some Fe, Fertilome chelate liquid Fe and it mixed well but with agitation it seemed to foam more than I liked and I had a little more product in the hopper than expected I think because of this. Will need to look into feature everyone recommends but my gdd was up and I needed to get the next dose of PGR down and took what I could get from the local co-op.

Then I came back and sprayed propiconazole 14.3 at 2oz/1000sqft. I prepared my carrier and this time when I sprayed it was almost exact with my sqft sprayed. So I feel like I am getting better as well as my math and mixology in my spraying.

Excited to see the results of this app in the coming days and weeks.

Mowed after 4 hours or completely dried and then a light mist of h20 with the Rachio after to relieve a little heat stress from the afternoon.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Put down an app of pennant magnum. I did this in Sept last year and then dimension or dithyoprir early in the spring but I am having some sedge activity. Mostly along with property line/s. High pressure from the neighbor yard.

I also put down some Propiconazole yesterday but decided to put down some Azoxystrobin or Scott's diseasex granular as I decided on the rest of my fungi plan for this year. Will probably buy some cleary 3666f and Azoxy to spray.

Upset with myself as I dismissed some brown areas as stress but now feel like it was fungal and I am behind the curve treating.

Here in SE LA the factors of heat and humidity I should have probably started a prevent program mid April as opposed to starting early May.



Found a use for the 18" stripes! Perfect for the overlap and recommended 20in spacing for the teejet nozzles on my new DFW wand....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Haven't updated here in a while!

Almost 2 weeks since my last law journal update.

Well, I mowed today and then went to work. Not much else. Have mowed several time over the last 2 weeks but with PGR I am only mowing twice a week, so 4 mows.

I did put down another 3/4-1# N with Carbon on Memorial Day weekend.

I am do for my next apps of PGR, N-Ext bio-stem pack and prevent fungicide. I got some liquid Azoxyatrobin, Cleary's 3336. I also completed my Chapin 2 boom wand by finding a teejet 11/16 to 3/8 adapter for my DFW wand.

So will be spraying this weekend, a lot!

Also ordered the sun joe dethatcher which I am hoping thickens up some spots. I may hold off on the PGR app just to do that and get some growth as I will be off and can mow more frequently.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Put down my second apps of the NExt bio stem pack today with my new Chapin 2 boom sprayer.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I'm liking that wand...


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

What did the calibration come out to with the yellow tips?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> What did the calibration come out to with the yellow tips?


I actually have not done another calibration on it yet. Since the N-Ext products have such a wide range on application rates I figured I would spray, pray and water in since temps are into the 90's today.

I need to put down my next T-Nex/Fe, Talstar and fungicide apps as well so I will probably do another calibration. I actually do a 2 gal fill and walk off 1K sqft to see how much actual water I am using for 1K sqft by subtracting what is left in the tank. Minimize carrier rates and max my time spraying.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Let me know. I went ahead and ordered to yellow turbojet nozzles.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Jun 1

Used the Sunjoe with the raking spring tines to pull some thatch out of the front yard. Did passes at 90 degrees to maximize my efforts.

Then used the Honda rotary to bag it all up and then cut with the JD180C. I had just cute yesterday but had quite a lot more clippings in the bin than I expected but I am also out of regulation with PGR. I am off all week and wanted to see if she would spread more not being under regulation. I know with the PGR is supposed to spread horizontally more but I am just not sure I am seeing it. Maybe I am just too impatient to see it also!

Removed a huge piece of concrete which was about 6/8 inches down right next to a drive way area. It was staying more brown or less green than the rest of the lawn so I took a chance and found it. Will be interesting to see how it responds. How deep down do you guys see things that affect your yard like construction debris? Added a little sand and used my hand aerator along that side of the drive also.





This a few weeks old but the brown area is to the left where the drive and sidewalk meet.



After the cut:


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I took the Sunjoe to the back yard but I lowered it from -5mm to -10mm for the back and did a 2 pass 90 degree power rake de-thatch of the back yard. About 1700 sqft total area as I subtracted the area for the trampoline. Pulled up a lot more grass than I could have imagined! I can't believe I had not done this before. Only aeration.....a couple of times in the 4 years we have been here. Anyway, then vacuumed up with the rotary. I guess it is time for new blades for the Honda. Cheaper than sharpening them and the Sunjoe with its 2 uses has paid for itself over a big box rental.



Yard cart almost full of thatch. I emptied the Honda bag 2 & 1/2 times.



Then I gave a full service edge, power scissor and mow to the front and back.First pic is east to west.
Then I took it with the sun at my back or west looking east. Stripes were showing best west to east any way and I have established domination over on that side.





I always forget about the little patch on my east side and what happens with my neighbors when you scalp biweekly with a rotary.





Been out of regulation from PGR for 6 days now per the greenskeeper app. Look at all these clippings!
I don't know how long I can wait to put it down again. It was hot out there today cutting!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Friday June 7:







Sunday June 9:

Mowed a triple wide diagonal on the front and then single wide in the back.

Put down some Azoxy granular I had in the garage. The rain this last part of the week really gummed up my apps.

Back did not recover as nice as the front from the dethatch.

Also added 3 sprinkler heads to a zone! Made a huge mess with all the mud but the celebration on that side seems to fill in nicely so hopefully it will be back quickly. Also ran some low voltage cable to add some lighting to the back courtyard and patio in the future along with a piece of pipe because I would like to take the faucet timer for the drip irrigation and add another zone for the Rachio.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mowed


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Recalibrated my sprayer.

Dropped from 2800ml to cover 1000sqft with the red XR nozzle

To 2000ml to cover 1000sqft with the double boom yellow XR nozzles.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Quick mow and then it rained. A wet charity mow!

Think I made need to reset HOC in the back.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Verticut the front and back with the Sunjoe. Used the rotary to pick things up.

Put down 1# N per 1k of CarbonX in the front and back. I have been using a higher HOC and less inputs on the sides where I have a lot of shade.

Got a bit of bad news from my sod supplier! All of their celebration is allocated for a "sports field and won't be available till probably Sept. This has been my "side yard" project.

I also started trying to level the one side of my front yard. The builder and all his equipment when they built the house next door compacted and destroyed the edge of my lawn and it is about 4-6 inches lower than the center of my lawn.

I am gonna use a compost sand mixture to level and stop cutting the last 2 feet of my yard on that side so the material has some canopy to settle into. I also put a few fresh pieces of 419 down to help stop any run off.

And last but not least I located my sewer clean out and raised it back to grade. I was very happy with the root system their and as an indication of my front yard soil profile and overall health. The root system was so dense I had to jump on the shovel to get it through the grass! Hence the verticut.

Ignore that "core aerator! POS, stopped pulling plugs after the first few uses. Now I use it to locate objects in the yard.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you have a soil test for your lawn?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> Do you have a soil test for your lawn?


As you can see I had a real high pH when I first started: below are my notes for correcting the pH.





I used Aluminum Sulfate:

sulphur - to lower ph

Rear:
2500 sqft

2lbs per 100sqft to drop ph from 7.1 to -6.0= 66 lbs

12.5 lbs added 2015
15 lbs added 2017
25 lbs added 2018

Front/Sides:
1500 sqft

3.5lbs per 100sqft to drop ph from 7.6 to -6.0= 52.5 lbs

10 lbs added 2015
15 lbs added 2017
25 lbs added 2018

Here was my most recent soil test from fall of last year. I added only minimal amounts of N over the "cooler months" but did a big dose of 0-0-60 in Dec. 2018. I did not recheck in the spring but plan to do another test in the fall and hopefully again close to Nov.1'ish time frame.

I am doing GCF biostim this year as well as planning on another round 0-0-60 here shortly.



Let me know your thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your P levels in the LSU report are deficient. You had a high pH, but the aluminum sulfate should reduce it. I don't trust soil savvy results.

If your soil pH is below 7, you don't need to do FAS. You can just do soil based iron and save $$.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

The LSU extension service reports were cumbersome to obtain and complete so I tried something different with the soil savy.

I planned on using alternating reports or services to gauge my results and inputs.

Correct on the pH.

As you can see from the LSU reports initially (2015) to the soil savy report (2018) that steady annual inputs of the aluminum sulfate brought the pH down from mid 7's to mid 6's. Took almost 4 years to do it slowly.

Correct as well on Phosphorus.

As you can see from the LSU reports initially (2015) to the soil savy report (2018) that steady annual inputs of bone meal raised my Phosphorus levels.

K or Potassium is what I am after next with my planned inputs of 0-0-60.

Fe was also another reason I went away from the LSU AG center test as they did not give me a breakout on my Fe levels. Soil based Fe like ironite I was avoiding because of the staining to the sidewalk.

Why would the soil based Fe be better?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

This mornings photo. Haven't done anything since the Wednesday's verticut with Sunjoe and CarbonX app. Wanted to water it in and have the fert get in their good before I rolled it with the Jd.



Tuesday mow.... looks great but the green after the CarbonX above is crazy. Or at least in person it is much deeper and darker! 😃


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Scalp


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Applied [email protected] oz/[email protected] 2 oz/[email protected] 2 oz per


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Mowed yesterday and then today put down some low voltage wire for a few planned lights in the back courtyard fountain and palm.

7/9/19

7/9/19

7/9/19

7/9/19


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

It's looking really good! Are you still adding sand in a few of those spots? Is that why it hasn't quite filled in yet?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Yes, I Am addicted to the leveling.

I am spreading about a yard a week all over the yard in different spots.

I dropped a whole bunch along the curbing border trying to alleviate the JD180 axels from bottoming out on the curbing.

Thanks! I went like 6 days on PGR without a cut but looks like it really needed a double cut.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Ran another run of low voltage wiring and connected a few hubs in order to add 2 more lights to my out door lighting project.

2 new Volt LED lights for a fountain and Windmill Palm in my back yard.

Not sure I like the fountain lighting at this time or at least not with the rest of the lights off.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Need to get back to journaling!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

7/20 Sprayed PGR

7/19 Mowed at .45


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Getting back to work!

Sun Aug 4.

After being gone for two weeks I was finally able to get back home and mow.

I had scalped and sprayed PGR before I left, HOC .45. Raised to HOC .6 with yesterday's mow. May hold there as opposed to scalping again for the rest of the season.

But I want to level again and I probably still have 2 if not 3 more months in the season this year. So who knows where the HOC ends up!

Mon Aug 5.

Sprayed PGR, solitaire and Azoxy this morning first as foliar app. Then I applied bio-stem pack (Humic12, micro Greene, air8, RGS and sea kelp) in a soil app.

Anyone see a problem with that? I should have done the soil app first then the foliar but anyway. Waited 2 hours then watered it in for 10 minutes per zone.

Also, hope to have found a local contact at a golf course to service my JD. Bought a new bed knife and want to get the reel ground and the new knife put on.

Tue Aug 7

Mowed again at the .6 and laid down some better stripes.

Got a little yellowing from my applications but I know it will be ok. It's bermuda!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looking good! Very nice!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looking good! Very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Cool snap this weekend with temps in 30's but soil temps are still above 60.

Hope the green color can hold on. It stayed green way I to Dec last year.

Got some new soil test results. I have been sampling In the fall. Plenty of K for the winter.
Will post results when I can reformat the results.

I did soil savy for convenience.


----------



## TimmyTurf (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey man the journal is awesome. Your definitely one motivated individual lol


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

TimmyTurf said:


> Hey man the journal is awesome. Your definitely one motivated individual lol


Thanks, it is a passion now


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Dec. mow job


----------



## JSC1964 (Apr 19, 2019)

I sure do miss mowing! We've been dormant for a while now. Counting the days until I can mow again. Yard looks great!


----------

